
DHH on learning - joshux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-w4FQNmyQQ
======
sotojuan
I've been reading some Cal Newport books, particularly Deep Work (where DHH
makes an appearance) and all the examples are from very famous and/or smart
people: Knuth, Bell Labs people, Jung, and a handful of successful writers.
Listening to part of this interview got me thinking about the fact that I
spend a lot of time learning about and reading about the skill of being able
to work deeply in problems without distraction, but I realize I don't have 1%
of the ambition of people who have really taken advantage of it.

I mean, I'm not lazy. I finished college, program for fun and work, maintain
some open source projects, and I try to learn new things everyday. But at the
same time, I just don't have the drive or desire to make a big splash in the
world, start my own company, become known in a field or business, or solve the
hardest problems there are. I always wonder if I waste time learning how the
Greats can be so productive when my life goals are such that I can stay the
same and still achieve them.

